# Error code 1



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 19, 2020)

```
$ make install clean

===>  Installing for libpthread-stubs-0.4
===>  Checking if libpthread-stubs is already installed
===>   libpthread-stubs-0.4 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of libpthread-stubs
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/nut
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/nut
```


All this is hieroglyphic to me.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2020)

Error 1 is just a generic error. Read the actual message, the issue and solution is right there.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you. And thank you for moving the thread to it's correct location.

Executed make deinstall clean in the /usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs directory.

After that executed: make install clean in /usr/ports/misc/nut

I end up with:

===>  Installing for libpthread-stubs-0.4
===>  Checking if libpthread-stubs is already installed
===>   Registering installation for libpthread-stubs-0.4 as automatic
Installing libpthread-stubs-0.4...
===>   health-nut-20.1_1 depends on shared library: libpthread-stubs.so - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/nut
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/nut


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2020)

I would suggest you use the packages instead; `pkg install nut`

There's no reason to use ports unless you want to deviate from the default settings.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 19, 2020)

That looks like a case for a bug report. From






						218015 – devel/libpthread-stubs: Update to 0.4
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




```
...
update libpthread-stubs to 0.4 and convert former lib consumers to build dependents

Update libpthread-stubs to 0.4 which is now just a pkgconfig file, no stub library.
Thus, it can only be a BUILD_DEPENDS now, not a LIB_DEPENDS. Change all consumers
to have only a BUILD_DEPENDS on the pc file. ...
```

Obviously misc/nut (and math/xspread) has been missed, it has `FLTK_LIB_DEPENDS=  libpthread-stubs.so:devel/libpthread-stubs`in the Makefile set for the FLTK GUI configuration option.

You could try deleting `libpthread-stubs.so` from the `FLTK_LIB_DEPENDS` line, and adding a `FLTK_BUILD_DEPENDS` line (details here) , but I'm guessing, I don't know for sure if it's sufficient.

File a bug report, and contact the maintainer <jhale@FreeBSD.org>, eventually provide a patch.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 20, 2020)

Glad to hear it's probably a bug. It's just a waste of time trying to solve it I guess. Unless you know the mechanics behind it. PKG is much safer


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 20, 2020)

jackson said:


> Glad to hear it's probably a bug. It's just a waste of time trying to solve it I guess. Unless you know the mechanics behind it. PKG is much safer



The package won't have the FLTK GUI interface, it's build default without that option enabled, in case that matters.


----------

